# Ram question about DDR and DDR2



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

i was getting sick of two old/junk computers lying around so i decided to take a look in them and take out anything that was worth keeping before junking them. one of the comps was from 2003. in it i found 2 sticks of ram that i never knew i had. 1 stick of 512 RAM DDR from Centon and 1 stick of 512 ram DDR from corsair valueselect

but according to my motherboard specs: http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.asp?ic=MB4DELDIM4700&eq=&Tp=

Supported Memory: 400-MHz (PC-3200) and 533-MHz (PC-4300) *DDR2* unbuffered SDRAM non-ECC

it says ddr 2. does the fact that these sticks are only ddr and both made by different companies mean that i can not use them? i do not want to put them in and ruin my comp or get bsod so i ask before trying. thank u


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

If they are ddr are they wont fit in a ddr2 slot and if they are faulty you can just take them out they wont run in dual channel though


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

The Two DDR sticks will fit, Put 1 stick into Channel 1, and the other into channel 2.


3 & 4 are the slots that support your DDR2 memory i think, But like I got Owned said, it wont run in dual Channel.


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

HawMan said:


> The Two DDR sticks will fit, Put 1 stick into Channel 1, and the other into channel 2.
> 
> 
> 3 & 4 are the slots that support your DDR2 memory i think, But like I got Owned said, it wont run in dual Channel.


dual channel = ?

and my 4 ram slots are 2 that are black, and 2 that are white...if that means anything


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

You can't run DDR and DDR2 ram at the same time you can only have one or the other


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.sysopt.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=198180

http://www.frihost.com/forums/vt-43499.html


----------



## grub20 (Aug 2, 2007)

i see. thanks. what do you think i should do with these sticks of ram then


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

grub20 said:


> i see. thanks. what do you think i should do with these sticks of ram then


give it away to one of your friends


----------



## UltimatePCGamer (Apr 1, 2008)

if you run the ddr2 windows wont pick up the ddr1 ,i have a gig of ddr2 and 2 512's of ddr1.windows doesnt detect the ddr1 at all.so just get more ddr2 and find a new owner for the ddr1.Your PC will be much happier.


----------

